
Drillers turn to big data in the hunt for more, cheaper oil - thisisit
https://www.ft.com/content/19234982-0cbb-11e8-8eb7-42f857ea9f09
======
thisisit
No paywall link:

[https://archive.fo/XeXLZ](https://archive.fo/XeXLZ)

